

Show HN: Toka, a Chatroom-Based Community - Jihoon
https://toka.io/

======
Jihoon
Toka is a chatroom-based community that I've been working on for a couple of
weeks with a friend.

Feel free to leave us feedback - we'd love to hear your thoughts!

*You'll have to sign-up first before you can use Toka. Also, you are limited to creating just 1 chatroom so far - but we'll make updates soon :)

------
erkose
Will you be posting this again tomorrow too?

~~~
Jihoon
Just wanted some feedback, since I live in the middle of nowhere and the
internet is the only place I can go. If you think it's taking away from the
community, I will delete it! I had no intention of causing harm.

